# Where's Emmett?



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Our railroad tourist is on the move again.  Can you guess where he is?  This is a spot that I'd love to travel to.  Maybe when the kids are a bit older.

/portals/0/images/google/04-01-2008-640w.jpg

Find it in Google Earth and give me the coordinates.  First to answer gets a gold star on their forehead.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Bernina Express Spiral Viaduct


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

46*15'14.40"N 10*07'40" E 

Brusio Switzerland


----------



## James (Apr 2, 2008)

Parkdesigner got it, but I'll give the coordinates: 46°15'14.26"N, 10° 7'40.82"E (as measured from the center of the viaduct). 
And, just for fun, here's a video I shot riding around it back in January: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzyY_jVIlto 
And here's a shot going through: 








Also, a shot from the Landwasser Viaduct further up the line: 








Edit: looks like I'm too slow! Oh well...Enjoy the video!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, I thought you meant what specific building he's in. I imagined him hiding in some back room closet or under a area rug to throw us off.


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi James, 
Your photos and video are spectacular! They make me wish I could hop on that railway right now. Checking with the Swiss Rail the cost seems to be about 27 to 44 Euros, does that seem about right? 
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Great video!! Gonna check some of the others when I have a bit more time! 
Wondering though, what's the grade along the line? 
Around the bridge looks like a fairly stiff grade. Not sure what % it would be. 
Would love to travel and ride many of these lines!! Gotta win the lottery first though, I guess.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bet Shad thot no one would get this!


----------

